
10 Harsh Truths Every Millennial Must Know - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/10-harsh-truths-every-millennial-must-know/
======
landonshoop
For 4 (Your college degree is probably worthless): is the purpose of college
to get a job or to learn? The traditional college curriculum is structured in
a way that suggests it's the latter, yet we live in a society that expects the
prior.

I'd argue that college is doing exactly what it always intended to do -- to
create an environment of learning. The disconnect occurs because of how it
markets itself. The focus on "job placement statistics" and "post college
salaries" sends the wrong message to its customers.

------
lyondhill
I dont intend to coddle my children.. At 12 I will make them fight Bangle
tigers! Last one alive will be my new 'child', the other will be dinner.

